# 99-cent "Stocking Stuffers" for iPhone 5 - from ZooGue



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.zoogue.com/stocking-stuffers-0-99-special/

iPhone 5 cases like mine (which I love), stylus/pen combo, and screen protectors. Use promo code 99SPECIAL when you order. Shipping *not* included.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> http://www.zoogue.com/stocking-stuffers-0-99-special/
> 
> iPhone 5 cases like mine (which I love), stylus/pen combo, and screen protectors. Use promo code 99SPECIAL when you order. Shipping *not* included.


Meemo, it,won't let me choose a color...anymodea what imam doing wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Corkyb, 

it lets me pick the color (I'm doing it on my iPad).

If you tap on "add to cart" without picking a color, it'll prompt you to pick a color.  Note that "old spice red" is sold out.  Once you've picked a color, you can go to the cart and change it.

I was able to successfully pick white, and then change it to blue in the cart.

Give it another try....

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Corkyb,
> 
> it lets me pick the color (I'm doing it on my iPad).
> 
> ...


AHHH, special is gone now.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I lucked out and got the pen stylus for 99 cents. Just got it and it is really nice. Well worth the price even full price but 99 cents is best. Has a nice pen tip and is slimmer than any others I have run across. Didn't need  a case  but I would imagine that the quality is just as good as stylus.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the cover, screen protector and pen stylus for 99 cents each and I was very impressed. I don't have the iphone 5 yet, so I can't speak for how well the cover and screen protector work yet, but the stylus is very nice. I used it with my ipad 1 and it worked perfectly. Great deal on all of the items. Thanks for posting, Meemo!


----------

